# Unspecified Failure error while doing payment



## sukhvinder17 (Nov 17, 2014)

I am getting "Unspecified Failure" message while doing payment for visa lodging.

Any insights why I am getting this error. I am using Citibank Debit Card


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Never heard of any success using Indian debit cards or online Indian net banking systems (associated with your savings account). The only ways that we know of are credit cards and travel cards. Suggested reading: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html*


----------



## sukhvinder17 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks KeeDa for the help. I have applied for ICICI Traveller Card, I hope this works before my invite expires.


----------

